# Auswahl ist ungenau



## SohnDesWaldes (9. November 2005)

Hallo!

Hab nen Kreis in PS erstellt dem ich ne neue Farbe verpassen will. Jetzt könnte man mit strg+linker Mausklick auf die Ebene, auf der sich der Kreis befindet, eine Auswahl erstellen und ihn dann mit der neuen Farbe füllen, problem ist nur, dass die Auswahl nicht korrekt ist, nicht jeder Pixel des Kreises wird markiert, das sehe ich, wenn ich ran zoome, zum Teil geht die Markierung zu weit. Mit dem Zauberstab das selbe Problem, logisch. Unter Bild- Einstellungen, Farbe ersetzen würde es prima gehen, dort wird einfach jeder Pixel der Ebene in der Farbe ersetzt, nur finde ich die Farbe nicht, die ich brauche, kann die Pipitte dort nicht einsetzen. Was ist zu tun?

Tröö


----------



## metty (9. November 2005)

Mach den Kreis mit dem dem Pfadwerkzeug, damit klappt es im allgemeinen besser!
Oder Ebenenmaske. 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## SohnDesWaldes (9. November 2005)

Ne ne ne, dafür muss es eine Lösung geben! Ein Kollege von mir hat Photoshop CS8 und er sagt, dass wenn man das über die Option "Farbe erstzen macht", man dort auf das Vorschaufenster des Ergebnisses klicken kann und dort dann zum Farbwähler gelangt und die Werte eingeben kann, nur wird das zu färbende Objekt etwas dunkler darstellt, als er es eigentlich haben wollte.


----------



## metty (9. November 2005)

Okay, also wenn du nicht auf mich hören willst erkläre ich es dir kurz.
So wie du dein Problem beschrieben hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass du mit dem normalem Auswahlwerkzeug eine Kreisform erstellt und diese mit einer Farbe gefüllt hast. Nun willst du allerdings den Kreis mit einer anderen Farbe füllen.

Problematik: Mit dem Werkzeug einen Kreis zu erstellen ist zwar möglich, aber nicht sauber. Sobald du den Kreis mit einer Farbe füllst, entstehen an einzelnen Stellen außerhalb des Kreises Pixel die mit deiner Zielfarbe nur halbtransparent oder gar noch transparenter mit deiner Farbe gefüllt werden.
Das liegt daran, weil PS ein pixelbasiertes Programm ist und kein vektorbasiertes.

Mein Tipp war nun also, deinen Kreis mit einem Pfad zu zeichnen. So hast du ja immer wieder die gleiche Auswahl.
Mit Farbe ersetzen geht dein Lösungsansatz nicht, denn diese Funktion arbeitet - so wie ich das sehe - genauso wie die Funktion "Farbton/ Sättigung" (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege).

Mein Vorschlag noch einmal: Mach deinen Kreis mit einer Pfadform, dann hast du es auch sauber.

Solltest du Pfade aber absolut wiederlich finden , oder kennst dich damit nicht aus, dann empfehle ich dir noch folgende Alternative:
- Rechtsklick auf deine Ebene mit dem Kreis.
- "Fülloptionen" auswählen
- Farbüberlagerung mit deiner gewünschten Farbe einstellen.

Das ist zumindestr halbwegs sauber.

Weiterer Tipp: Lern PS Basics. 

Gruß, Matthias


//Edit: Es gibt kein Photoshop CS8. Entweder Photoshop CS oder umgangssprachlich Photoshop 8.


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. November 2005)

Ich schließe mich kniedel an, allerdings gäbe es da noch eine andere Möglichkeit eine per Auswahl erstellte Fläche umzufärben. Das geht über die *Ebeneneffekte*. Die komplette Ebene läßt sich einfärben, mit einem Verlauf verwehen, etc. Das geht natürlich nur, solange man die Fläche nicht schon mit einer anderen Ebene zusammengefügt hat oder alles in eine Hintergrundebene verbunden hat.


----------



## hotschen (10. November 2005)

Auch wenn der Kreis mit Vektoren erstellt wird und später gerastert wird bekommt man den Effekt. Willst du einen exakten Kreis, musst schon eni Blatt Papier und den Zirkel nehmen. Auf dem Monitor werden nunmal nur eckige Pixel angezeigt. Damit das Ganze nicht so eckig aussieht, werden die Rundungen geglättet. Mit strg+Klick auf Ebene wird allerdings nur der urprüngliche Kreis ausgewählt. Wenn du beim aufziehen der Auswahl die Funktion "glätten" deaktivierst, wird wirklich nur die Auswahl gefüllt und kann später auf dem von dir genannten Weg auch umgefärbt werden.
Die Möglichkeiten zum umfärben wurden ja schon aufgezählt. Ich würde hier den Weg über Formebenen gehen, da du hier ohne Probleme skalieren und umfärben kannst.

Gruß hotschen


----------

